
Ask HN: Why was this Gitlab link flagged and disappeared from front page? - kiloreux
A few hours after the news of Microsoft acquiring GitHub. This discussion showed up on the front page https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17223286
But only few minutes after I looked at it. It was gone and it says flagged. Why? The blog post was clearly on the unfavorable side for Gitlab (see most comments). So what is happening really? Am I missing something?
======
mtmail
Enough (I don't know what the ratio of upvotes vs flags is) users flagged it.
Based on comments I'd say most saw it as a lame press release both in timing
and how it was worded. With big news (the main github discussion thread has
1200+ comments) that can happen. There's no agenda by HN admins to suppress an
angle. More upvotes from other users cancel out the flag.

In the next couple of days I'm sure there will be more articles, press
releases and lots of (medium.com|blog) thought pieces coming out addressing
gitlab's position. Like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17225725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17225725)

You have 450 karma right now. I think the flagging featured gets enabled at
500, can't remember.

------
brudgers
If it matters, ask the moderators using the |contact| link.

